# anyone been seen by the new staff yet?



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

have just come from my first appointment with the new staff    
i have never seen clinic so busy, it was mad up there.  after waiting 45 minutes for my appointment it then took them (two of them!) 30 minutes and a hell of a lot of prodding and disagreeing and passing the probe between themselves to do a scan to measure my follicles.  i feel really uncomfortable and crampy 'down there' now, to the point i've had to take painkillers, that's a first!
also i'm a bit concerned that they said i didn't have any dominant follicles and none measuring over 10.  i'm on CD11 and was scanned four days ago by a different nurse when i had two of around 10 and one of 13.
i know i am not as hardy as other people having treatment here  , but i got back to the car and burst into tears.
not a great start with them!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

who scanned you, do you remember names?

big hugs huni, scans can cause discomfort so try and rest up a little


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your pain killers have kicked in and you feel better soon the scan can be uncomftable i wasnt a fan


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your scan Joey! Are you at IVF Wales in Cardiff?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

yes i am.
i was quite upset all afternoon (as well as very uncomfortable!) so hubby rang and had a word with Debbie.  She's so nice, she kindly rang me back and i feel better about it now.  she's explained that with PCOS it isn't unusual for follicles to start growing and then collapse, so its possible that they were there on tuesday and not there today.
i'm still not convinced that the lady scanning me had ever used a scanner before, but i've been assured she is actually a doctor so at least my first thought that perhaps she just wandered in off the street to torture me was wrong!
thanks for all the responses
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Joey sorry to hear you didn't have a good experience   hope you are feeling a bit better

I feel really bad - didn't read your post until after I'd posted mine. I went in for an unscheduled scan today so it's probably partly my fault that you had to wait    
I got there earlyish (10am) and was expecting to wait as long as it took (about 45 mins too I think which was quicker than I thought it might be - though that won't be any consolation to you). If I'd known and there was anything I could have done, I'd have asked them to see you first  

good that you got some more info and I agree - Debbie is lovely.

Hope you're next appointment is better xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

sam, don't be silly!
i knew it was going pear shaped when all those elderly people spilled out from the clinic next door and sat amongst us.  i'm a bit  about ill people, i can't stand people coughing over me!!  i went back to work and immediately scrubbed my hands, then doused myself in anti-bac.   i know!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Joey   - don't feel quite so bad now  

I know what you mean - when I saw the eldery people I felt quite sorry for them because I thought 'you must be in the wrong place' and worried they might miss their appointment wherever they should be    Did you give up your seat for them? Didn't really notice many people there (remeber hearing someone with a hacking cough) - funny how most people don't tend to make eye contact with others there... but remember that someone did offer their seat to an elderly couple and came to sit on the seats to the left of us  

I was sitting to the left of DH (who's pretty tall - 6 foot 6) facing the telly (timebandits on this time - more up DH's street than Mamma Mia and Mutiny on the Bounty which were playing the last twice we were there  )

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad debbie was able to put your mind at rest.

i often found scans more upsetting than uplifting and its a highly emotional situation with all the hormones etc, if ever you feel this way again maybe it would be an idea to not leave the clinic and speak to someone (easy said than done when you just wana get out i know)

hope you feeling ok today


----------

